# flirt.de  icony.de   BGB § 312b-f



## susan (24 März 2009)

habe von der *ConKred Inkasso GmbH* eine Zahlungsaufforderung von 73,80 wegen eines vermeintlichen Vertrages mit flirt.de, icony.de etc. bekommen. Der Text dazu lautet: der hier zugrundeliegende Vertrag unterliegt dem sog. *Fernabsatzgesetz nach BGB § 312b-f..*...Ich hatte in einem Fax schon mitgeteilt, dass kein Vertrag besteht und tatsächlich ist es so, dass ich zwar meine Adresse damals (vor ca. 10 Monaten) angegeben hatte, aber nie Mitglied geworden bin. Habe auch nie eine Dienstleistung erhalten und nie vorher den Namen des Dienstleisters, nämlich *21Torr GmbH* gelesen. 

Auch nach Aufforderung mir diesen Vertrag zukommen zu lassen, erhielt ich nur Rechnungen (die ich nie zuvor gesehen hatte). 

Wie soll ich hier weiterhin reagieren ?


----------



## Antiscammer (24 März 2009)

*AW: flirt.de  icony.de   BGB § 312b-f*

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
Hier ist ein Artikel von jemandem, der sich mit der Materie auskennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.




Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## KatzenHai (24 März 2009)

*AW: flirt.de  icony.de   BGB § 312b-f*

Rembrandt van Rijn, der sich gerade eben mal bei flirt.de angemeldet hat, hat keine Kostenpflicht gesehen. Nirgends.

Das kostet nichts.


Also auch keine Zahlungspflicht, oder??? Also auch keine Rechnung, gelle??


----------



## agony (24 März 2009)

*AW: flirt.de  icony.de   BGB § 312b-f*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Rembrandt van Rijn, der sich gerade eben mal bei flirt.de angemeldet hat, hat keine Kostenpflicht gesehen. Nirgends.


 
Unter "so gehts" findet man aber:

Die Registrierung und die damit verbundene Erstellung Ihrer Visitenkarte, sowie das Durchstöbern der Datenbank ist *kostenlos*. Sie können sich also erst mal unverbindlich umschauen. Möchten Sie Personen über FLIRT kontaktierent, wird eine Mitgliedschaftsgebühr fällig. Sie haben folgende Möglichkeiten:

- *Premium-Mitgliedschaft 1 Monat* (ab 14,90 Euro/Monat)
- *Premium-Mitgliedschaft 6 Monate* (ab 9,90 Euro/Monat)
- *Premium-Mitgliedschaft 12 Monate* (ab 6,90 Euro/Monat)


----------

